# ISTQB evaluation by SAQA



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi, please suggest if ISTQB certificate shall be evaluated by SAQA? This is international certificate, recognized in SA as well, still we need to get this evaluated by SAQA .


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi!

Welcome to Expat Forum. 

I've moved this from the UK branch to the South Africa branch for you, as you'll not likely get any response from the people on the UK branch as they don't necessarily know anything about South African immigration policy. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Sudhir _1986 (Nov 24, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Yes



Thanks for the reply. My application is rejected as IT qualification is not evaluated by SAQA. Can request them to processe my application by ignoring this ISTQB, Visa can be issued on my other qualifications.

Please help .


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

That decision is not up to you unfortunately. The consulate decides.


----------

